# Foxlease Farm, Hampshire, Jan 2012 (Pic heavy)



## whodareswins (Jun 22, 2012)

Visited with SeffyboyUK.

We had originally planned a full at nearby Pyestock but it was unfortunately cut short by Secca ***

Anyway, we headed over to Minley Manor, which is currently occupied and used by the Royal Engineers. However, very nearby is an abandoned farm. ******* I did read that it is also known as something else but can't quite remember what it is.

I shall let the photos do the talking:






















Still hay in the roof:


































The site consisted of this house:





























Some of the rooms still had some of the original wallpaper. 

































Thanks for reading.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 22, 2012)

I love this! 
The light in there is beautiful. I love the shot where it looks like a whole gable is missing. You just see the cross section of the building structure. Love the toy in the grass shot too!


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you. I like the toy car one too. Some of the farm buildings were in a sorry state. We both almost went through the ceiling in the house at one point too. It was funny trying to get out of that room, every step gave way!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 22, 2012)

Some really nice shots there mate
thanks for sharing....


----------



## sue blackeagle (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice find its good to see some more southerly stuff turning up


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 23, 2012)

Good to see your pics from the trip, was a nice splore that. Let's hope we are more lucky at pyestock next time eh!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 23, 2012)

Great pics there! Love the toy in the grass shot!


----------



## Ratters (Jun 23, 2012)

Good shots there mate


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting explore, nice photos, thanks


----------



## st33ly (Jun 24, 2012)

Those are some rather impressive farm buildings . I haven't seen any like that before.


----------



## JEP27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great looking place and some lovely light


----------



## Stussy (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice report, looks a really good explore, thanks for the share!


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the praise guys. I highly recommend it if your in the area.


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful, I always like children's things in the houses! Very poignant!


----------

